# Selphy printers



## marekjoz (Mar 5, 2012)

Does someone here use a Selphy printer? What do you think about it? I find the quality really good although cost is rather high. Personally I'm surprised they don't have bigger formats, nor use more colors. What's the reason? Does anybody know?


----------



## iaind (Mar 8, 2012)

I take CP720 c/w battery on holiday to make my own 4x6 postcards. Costs about 30p/print.
Dye-sub printer and takes 4 passes to produce print.


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 9, 2012)

iaind said:


> I take CP720 c/w battery on holiday to make my own 4x6 postcards. Costs about 30p/print.
> Dye-sub printer and takes 4 passes to produce print.



I have 510. I like the quality. I'm surprised they don't produce it for bigger formats, nor use more colours. It's seems to be a niche product in my opinion with a great wasted potential in it.


----------

